# Amazon Prime Instant Video an Samsung D6510 nutzen



## Andy188 (3. März 2014)

Hallo,

nachdem man mit seinem Amazon-Prime Konto unbegrenzt Filme und Serien schauen kann, würde ich das auch gerne machen.

Leider hat mein Fernseher, ein Samsung UE32D6510, keine passende App von Lovefilm oder Amazon.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Amazon-Inhalte auf dem Fernseher wiederzugeben? Beispielsweise über W-Lan vom PC aus? Dachte auch schon an einen Raspberry Pi!? Ginge was über die PS3? Google Chromcast?

Viele Ideen habe ich ja , finde aber irgendwie nicht passendes...

Andy


----------



## Abductee (3. März 2014)

Nimm die PS3:
Amazon Instant Video auf Playstation 3


----------



## Andy188 (3. März 2014)

Auf die PS3 bin ich auch eigentlich erst drauf gekommen, als ich den Text geschrieben habe... 

Da meine Playsi schon recht betagt und laut ist, ist es zwar eine Alternative bzw. Notlösung, aber erstmal nicht mehr...


----------



## Abductee (3. März 2014)

Laut stimmt, der Stromverbrauch ist auch recht hoch.
Als Abspiellösung find ich die PS3 mit der Fernbedienung aber äußerst komfortabel und unkompliziert.


----------



## EX-Buzz (3. März 2014)

Du könntest Lovefilm direkt über den internen Browser auswählen.


----------



## Andy188 (3. März 2014)

Das geht leider nicht, da man das Silverlight Plugin benötigt...


----------



## EX-Buzz (3. März 2014)

Per AppleTV oder irgend eine andere StreamingBox..... RasPi geht natürlich auch.


----------



## Andy188 (3. März 2014)

Was würde es denn da gutes/günstiges geben? 

Habe auf meiner PS3 noch eine alte Firmware laufen, mit der ich Spiele spielen kann...


----------



## stevie4one (6. März 2014)

Warum nicht einfach einen kleinen Android-Stick kaufen und die passende App nutzen?


----------



## Andy188 (6. März 2014)

Das bringt mir aber nichts, da es keine passende Android-App gibt, sonst würde ich es einfach über mein Samsung Note 3 laufen lassen...

Habe einen BluRay-Player mit smart-TV-Funktion im Blick...


----------



## stevie4one (6. März 2014)

How to Stream Amazon Instant Video on Android Tablets

Bist du dir sicher, dass der TV keine App für Lovefilm hat? siehe hier ... ggf. solltest du mal alles updaten ... laut der Homepage von Samsung sollte die Lovefilm App verfügbar sein ...


----------

